# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Canon 75-300 f/4-5.6 IS USM for sale - used to photograph Ron Paul and Rand Paul

## Gage

*Current bid: $210 - ClydeCoulter*
Past bids: $200 - JoshLowry
---

Before I upgraded to my current lens, I previously used this lens from around May 2010 until June 2011. I've kept it since then in case I needed a backup lens, or wanted a little extra distance than my current 70-200 mm lens allows me to have.

I have found that I rarely use the lens, however, so I am deciding to offer it up for sale! If you are a fan of my photographs, maybe this will be a good collector's item.  Though obviously used, it is in great condition, and works perfectly (I just tested it myself).

Here are some of the photos that were taken with this exact lens.

 
 
 
 


I'm asking $200 for this lens. The lens works with any Canon DSLR (5D Mk III to 60D to 7D, etc.), and possibly SLR though I am not sure.

----------


## CaseyJones

It A Piece Of History Ladies and Gents!

----------


## Gage

Forgot to include a photo of the lens.

----------


## CaseyJones

how meta

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Plus reps!

----------


## JoshLowry

I'll buy it if you include a signed Gage Skidmore letter of authenticity.

----------


## Gage

> I'll buy it if you include a signed Gage Skidmore letter of authenticity.


Of course. 

And actually, funny story, this was the lens that you actually donated $100 to me for after I dropped a similar lens in the toilet! I paid $300+ for it back then though, so I guess it's not considered a rip off.

----------


## CaseyJones

so what start biding now?

----------


## JoshLowry

> so what start biding now?


$200

----------


## Gage

You have a Canon camera Josh?

----------


## JoshLowry

Nope, it's a great piece of history.

----------


## Gage

> Nope, it's a great piece of history.


LOL

Well I'm glad you think so.

----------


## Gage

So I am supposed to allow more people the opportunity to bid then?

----------


## CaseyJones

I think its up to your discretion if you are fine with that bid take it

----------


## angelatc

If I may, I'd leave the auction open for a week or so.  At least a day or two.

And if you're having a bidding war, don't be like eBay and end it in the middle of the battle.  That's just dumb.

(But Casey is right as usual - if you're happy with the price, sell it.)

----------


## JoshLowry

Whatever you'd like to do Gage.

I can bid a little bit higher.

----------


## Gage

Okay, I will leave this thread open for a week if anyone else wants to bid on this item. I will close it on June 22, and whoever the highest bidder is wins.

Thanks for kicking it off Josh, hopefully, for you at least, you won't have to bid against anyone.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Great idea for the subforum guys...

I don't know if I could top Gage's product but I'll mull around and find something I don't need.

At least we'll all know the products are going to a good home.

----------


## CaseyJones

bump for more bids!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Do all bids also include a signed Gage Skidmore letter of authenticity?

----------


## Gage

> Do all bids also include a signed Gage Skidmore letter of authenticity?


Sure. 

As a bonus, I guess I could include a signed photo of your choice from my photostream, of Ron Paul or Rand Paul.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Sure. 
> 
> As a bonus, I guess I could include a signed photo of your choice from my photostream, of Ron Paul or Rand Paul.


Hmmm, this is getting interesting.  What else do you want for an extra few bucks, Josh? 

$210

----------


## CaseyJones

> Hmmm, this is getting interesting.  What else do you want for an extra few bucks, Josh? 
> 
> $210


updated the current bid in the OP

----------


## Gage

Thanks for bidding ClydeCoulter.

----------


## Gage

Bump!

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Gage

Looks like ClydeCoulter is the winner! PM me your address, or I will send you a PM soon asking for it.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Received all as advertised, thanks

----------


## JoshLowry

I forgot to check in on this!  

Congrats Clyde!

----------


## roho76

Doh!!!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I forgot to check in on this!  
> 
> Congrats Clyde!


Yeah, I actually bumped you're bid to get you more from/for Gage, but, Oh well, I took the bite and then paid

----------

